# Retiring



## 65213093 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Can anyone help me, my husband and are want to tretire to Gernmany from Austraila but cant find any info about doing this . Only about work visas and this is also inculding the Consulates site in AU.
So what do we do if we wnat to retire in Germany?
Leanne


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am not sure if you have been to Germany or already know the area you wish to live, but rather than worry about visas, registering, etc just come on a 3 month tourist visa, and see if where you wish to retire to, before committing yourself to registering,etc. You can stay in Germany as a retiree but all you need to prove when registering is that you have enough funds to live on and health insurance. But come over and find out for yourself. In the summer, a mobile home would be a good way of exploring Germany (and France in which you also expressed an interest in retiring to).


----------



## 65213093 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks James we where thinking of travelling round first but i am a palnner and want to be ready if i find the right spot.
We will pack up and sell here only keeping our renatls so i dont want to have to come back after we deicde on an area.
Do you like rural or towns best?
Leanne


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rural or towns best. I like best of both, but I can't live in either for too long!
Don't forget if you decide on rural (and there are some great rural places in Germany) it's likely that you might feel a bit isolated or even bored if you don't know the language or the culture.


----------



## 65213093 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank James we live semi rural here and love it but the village is 10 min drive away.
Hubby has ok German as do the kids( all grown up)
we want a place as a base so we can travel then hold up for winter.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Wait, what means rural to you?
It'll be rather hard to find a place that is 10 minutes drive away from a village. For us, living in a small town already means rural. We have 80 million people in an area which is barely bigger than Victoria.

But yeah, the further away from the city, the harder it will be finding someone who speaks English. I think what James said was regarding your social life, rather than what you need to just survive in the country.


----------



## 65213093 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr Tweek
Unlike most aussie i hate to soicallize to much i am a loner as is my hussband though we love our family we want space . A drive for say an hour to town will not worty us nor talking to peolpe to much. But once in town i make frinds with the shope keepers have a chat buy my stuff have a little lunch foid and wine are passions and home agian . The reasons i want to live overseas are simple i love the culture the gact that these settlements go back hundres thousands of years give an old buliding to look at and i am a happy girl.
Agin an example when we went to England the high lights where me the towe of london i sent all day there and had to draged away ,my hubby stone henge and we love seeing our son.

I know i am a little strange ha ha


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh, that isn't that strange. I just wanted to make sure you know what to expect 

Europe is surely a great place to find a lot of different cultures close together


----------

